# Black Lab Fun! Delight at the Beach



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

She had a great day...


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

looks like fun!! :


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

Certainly looks like she had a great day  She is absolutely gorgeous!!!


----------



## indysmum (Jun 20, 2007)

What a great time she had


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

what fun! I love the sand print picture!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

That looks like a perfect situation for a lab. I'm sure she had the time of her life there romping on the beach. Oakly says your water looks warmer than his.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Oaklys Dad said:


> That looks like a perfect situation for a lab. I'm sure she had the time of her life there romping on the beach. Oakly says your water looks warmer than his.


i think caue wants to go live with Jenna


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

Great shots Jenna! Delight is a beautiful girl!!


----------



## DanielleH (Nov 4, 2006)

Looks like she had tons of fun  
I envy your warm beach day weather.. Winter here is definitely dragging on.


----------



## nellie'smom (Dec 27, 2007)

I've seen these before great pictures!:wave:


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

Aw, she looks like such a cool dog! I LOVE the pawprint in the sand!!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

She looks like she had a great day and is so pretty. I love her sand paw print.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

She looks so happy, she is a beautiful gir




















 It's a Girl, *Cheyenne Opal










*


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Great pictures Jenna!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Delight*

It gives me delight to see Delight so Happy!!!

She certainly is living the Good Life because of Jenna!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Sadie just told me she want's to come live with you, looks like so much fun.





















 



 It's a Girl, *Cheyenne Opal










*


----------



## katieanddusty (Feb 9, 2006)

Aww she is soooooo cute! Can I steal her?


----------



## Lisa (Sep 25, 2007)

Great pix - she looks so happy! You are so fortunate to live near a beach where the dogs can run free!


----------

